# If there was a plumbing junkyard...



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I would have recycled the 1B1X out of that terlet.........:laughing: And the plastic would have gone into the plastic recycle bin.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

ahhh old kohler low boy. it won't be missed one bit :laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I hate working on those


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

But they_ look_ good :laughing:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

That's a right hand flush, that may have been a little more rare.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

PITA to work on. Had one in a million dollar home. The Guy was to cheap to replace. Thru me out when i gave the price for the rebuild. Lol. He thought a standard flapper would work.


----------

